# Antec: Kostenloses Sockel 2011-Montagekit für H2O-Kompaktwasserkühler



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Februar 2012)

*Antec: Kostenloses Sockel 2011-Montagekit für H2O-Kompaktwasserkühler*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Antec: Kostenloses Sockel 2011-Montagekit für H2O-Kompaktwasserkühler gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Antec: Kostenloses Sockel 2011-Montagekit für H2O-Kompaktwasserkühler


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. Februar 2012)

*Antec: Kostenloses Sockel 2011-Montagekit für H2O-Kompaktwasserkühler*

Das ist ein löbliches Verhalten der Hersteller. Ist ja nicht Gang und Gebe sag ich mal...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antec: Kostenloses Sockel 2011-Montagekit für H2O-Kompaktwasserkühler*

Löblich ist das ja keine frage, aber man braucht nicht meinen das sie das nicht ganz ohne Hintergedanken machen.
Denn sie bekommen ja von denen noch die EMail und die Normale Haus Adresse, diese Daten werden dann verkauft und/oder verwendet für Werbung.


----------



## XXTREME (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antec: Kostenloses Sockel 2011-Montagekit für H2O-Kompaktwasserkühler*

@*Triceratops*

So ein Blödsinn . Manch einer scheint tatsächlich an Verfolgungswahn zu leiden ?!


----------



## hotfirefox (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antec: Kostenloses Sockel 2011-Montagekit für H2O-Kompaktwasserkühler*

Na ich würde das nichtmal für so weit hergeholt halten.
Und das für poplige vier Schrauben im Wert von nichtmal 10 Cent.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Antec: Kostenloses Sockel 2011-Montagekit für H2O-Kompaktwasserkühler*

@XXTREME
Solche aussagen wie deine sind genau solche wie sie auch für Gesichtsbuch verwendet werden, dort sammelt auch niemand Daten und verkauft sie weiter  
Manchen fehlt es eben an Weitblick, nicht mein Pech...


----------

